# black walnut - yellow inside?



## andrewjoseph (Oct 10, 2013)

I have started cutting and stacking wood in the house we just moved into. I am starting with the standing dead timber, we have maybe 40 or so of those. I'm wanting to cut the wood first I csn burn immediately. 

In two black walnut trees so far there are parts of the wood that is bright yellow. Almost flourescent. 

Why is this? Is it safe, or ready, need more time, or what?

Used the search on here and googled it and sm not coming up with it. Heres a photo also. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 10, 2013)

Looks like Mulberry....much better than Black Walnut.


----------



## Ashful (Oct 10, 2013)

Are you positive those yellow pieces are from the walnut tree?  In fact, are you sure _any _of that is Walnut?  Here's what all the black walnut I've ever cut looks like:


----------



## osagebow (Oct 10, 2013)

andrewjoseph said:


> I have started cutting and stacking wood in the house we just moved into. I am starting with the standing dead timber, we have maybe 40 or so of those. I'm wanting to cut the wood first I csn burn immediately.
> 
> In two black walnut trees so far there are parts of the wood that is bright yellow. Almost flourescent.
> 
> ...



welcome AJ Congrats on the house! That yellow stuff looks like black locust, maybe mulberry to me... maybe a locust and walnut were side by side? Any leaf/bark pics of nearby living trees of similar form?

I don't know about burning that yet, regardless. . Maybe next year. Others will chime in, but maybe Standing ash may be almost burnable for this year. Most wood needs a year to dry at least.


----------



## andrewjoseph (Oct 10, 2013)

osagebow said:


> welcome AJ Congrats on the house! That yellow stuff looks like black locust, maybe mulberry to me... maybe a locust and walnut were side by side? Any leaf/bark pics of nearby living trees of similar form?
> 
> , I don't know about burning that yet, regardless. . Maybe next year. Others will chime in, but maybe Standing ash may be almost burnable for this year. Most wood needs a year to dry at least.



Thanks for the replies!
I guess irs very possible it isn't black walnut. That's what I just assumed because almost all of them are black walnut on the property. Now that I'm thinking about it the yellow pieces came off two trees that already came down on their own. 

I've been discarding the softest portions - from the very top and bottom. And parts that were resting on the ground. 

I was pretty sure I would be able to burn the fully dead standing timbef this year safely. I am starting with ones that have the bark mostly gone or totally gone. Is this accurate?


----------



## osagebow (Oct 10, 2013)

Depends on moisture content. A Moisture meter may be in order, as well as frequent cleaning of the flue liner this winter. If you post your stove / liner/chimney setup in your signature, the pros here can help you stay safe. I was in your shoes 2 winters back, these guys set me straight, don't get discouraged.

My first year i burned a lot of similar dead, but not well- dried locust, and  had to clean my liner a few times. It was the driest stuff i had on hand. Second winter was better but still had a bit of creosote to deal with. Good luck!


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Oct 10, 2013)

osagebow said:


> welcome AJ Congrats on the house! That yellow stuff looks like black locust, maybe mulberry to me.


 

I think you may be right, maybe Locust rather than Mulberry.


----------



## Paulywalnut (Oct 10, 2013)

The darker pieces are mulberry also. The fresh split is mulberry definitely. Zooming it up, the barkless wood is all mulberry.  That's a good thing. Burns great.


----------



## Woody Stover (Oct 10, 2013)

The bark on that piece beneath your hand looks like Mulberry but I don't know if that's the same wood. I'd say that the downed dead ones with the bark off may well be ready to go. Standing deads with bark off may also be ready, especially if they are small in diameter.


----------



## Bret Chase (Oct 10, 2013)

osagebow said:


> welcome AJ Congrats on the house! That yellow stuff looks like black locust, maybe mulberry to me... maybe a locust and walnut were side by side? Any leaf/bark pics of nearby living trees of similar form?
> 
> I don't know about burning that yet, regardless. . Maybe next year. Others will chime in, but maybe Standing ash may be almost burnable for this year. Most wood needs a year to dry at least.




I cut, split and burned about 2 cord of standing dead locust late last winter...  it was dead at least 3 years, and would literally light with a lit wooden match laid on it... aside from a few random sticks that just wouldn't burn... it would drive you out of the dining room...

I am happy to say I've got a couple cord of the same stand that's had almost a year to season... we'll see how it goes..


----------



## Craig S. (Oct 10, 2013)

PA. Woodsman said:


> I think you may be right, maybe Locust rather than Mulberry.



Yep ... Yellow like that ... Black Locust.


----------



## Applesister (Oct 11, 2013)

Joful said:


> Are you positive those yellow pieces are from the walnut tree?  In fact, are you sure _any _of that is Walnut?  Here's what all the black walnut I've ever cut looks like:
> 
> View attachment 114194



OMG...thats beautiful....


----------



## Applesister (Oct 11, 2013)

I hope that didnt turn into firewood!!


----------



## Ashful (Oct 11, 2013)

Hehe... I had full trunks much larger than that turned into firewood, after Sandy, last year! The mills were so overrun, they had no interest / were turning it away.  My firewood stack would bring tears to the eyes of any woodworker.  

Btw... my house has some walnut floor joists, and most of the millwork (baseboards, door casings) appears to be walnut... all painted, tho.


----------



## oldspark (Oct 11, 2013)

Looks more like mulberry to me


----------



## BillLion (Oct 11, 2013)

andrewjoseph said:


> I have started cutting and stacking wood in the house we just moved into. I am starting with the standing dead timber, we have maybe 40 or so of those. I'm wanting to cut the wood first I csn burn immediately.
> 
> In two black walnut trees so far there are parts of the wood that is bright yellow. Almost flourescent.
> 
> ...



I'll defer to the experts, but I split some great black locust earlier this year and the smell is very distinct. If you get a fresh, almost Dr. Pepper smell that's black locust. Hope that helps!


----------



## oldspark (Oct 11, 2013)

If it is mulberry it wont say yellow for long, turns brown in a short period of time.


----------

